# Rear Dome Light Only



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm wondering if this is the same in all trims. Mine is a diesel/LT. The rear dome light can only be turned on with the switch by the map lights and then the front dome light is on too. Can the rear dome light be on alone in any other trim? Does anybody know if there's a way to get the rear dome light to be independently switched?

Problem is sometimes kiddos want the rear light on to read and that puts the front dome light on in my face.

I may just remove the front dome bulb. I like it when I enter the car, but any other time I can flip on the map light if I need it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know of any trim that works the rear door light separate from the front. I'd suggest a book light for the child. Even with the front dome light off, there's still light that could interfere with your night vision.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I've been looking for the same thing. I'm almost certain other Chevy, Buick or Cadillac model rear lights would work so long as the dimensions are the same. I think the 2018 Regal (one made in Germany) has an LED rear light with switches. Have to confirm that still.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Found two used rear GM lights and picked them up. Plan is to mess around with them and see if they can be used in our vehicles. I'm almost 100% these are plug-n-play. 

Curious if the ambient lighting feature will work in the rear**of** my car since it has ambient lighting in the front already from the factory. Maybe not as there is most likely an additional wire needed to trigger this.*

*1. US spec Chevy Volt (11-15) rear map light 

PN#**316627975 

$**7.60 shipped

*



























*
2. Euro spec GM Opel Insignia rear map light (08-15) w/ambient lighting 

PN#**13285094

**$17.06 shipped from Lithuania 
*


----------

